# Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene stuff



## Jac (3 Oct 2008)

Hi 
Does anyone know where the best pace is to buy non chemical household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene stuff i.e. soaps, shaving foam ect...

Thanks a mil
Jac


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

What exactly do you mean by "non chemical"?


----------



## Jac (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

like phosphate (and all the rest) free products


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*



Jac said:


> (and all the rest)


You might want to be even more specific. Presumably most of the products that you mention have *some *chemical ingredients?


----------



## WaterSprite (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

The Ecover range does some cleaning stuff (washing up liquid, detergent etc) and is available in Tesco, Superquinn etc)

I also saw a book at a friend's house (can't remember the name - of the book that is, not the friend!) that talked all about home remedies for all sorts of things - from doing up facemasks from oatmeal to cleaning your fridge with lemon and baking soda (the lemon and baking soda combo, together with vinegar seems to be nigh-on magic)

There's a dummy book (here).  Website (I did a google.ie search for "eco products) here

Sprite


----------



## Caveat (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

_Reader's Digest book of extraordinary uses for ordinary things_ maybe?

(Perhaps not the exact title)

'Natural' soap should be easy enough to come by anyway I would have thought. Olive oil as a substitute for shaving cream is excellent. Vinegar supposedly has good anti perspirant properties but I'd rather smell of sweat than vinegar meself TBH.


----------



## Markjbloggs (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*



ClubMan said:


> You might want to be even more specific. Presumably most of the products that you mention have *some *chemical ingredients?



Presumably the OP wants to avoid dihydrogen monoxide as well.


----------



## huskerdu (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

You dont say where you are based, but here are two shops you can try

www.ecoshop.ie - Shop in Wicklow
www.ecologicireland.com - Shop in Dundrum

The ecoover range is carried in all the major supermarkets.


----------



## woods (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

Any health food store will have a huge choice. 
I buy Dr Bonners soap by the gallon and refill all of the hand soaps and shower soaps in the house from it.
I use Ecover for washing up and laundry.
I use bread soda to clean the sinks etc.


----------



## Jac (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*

Great thanks for all the info. Ecover seems to be the one. 
Woods ~ Where do you get the Dr Bonners soap? I'm in the Galway region by the way.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

Hows about Vinegar Works Wonders!


----------



## woods (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*



Jac said:


> Great thanks for all the info. Ecover seems to be the one.
> Woods ~ Where do you get the Dr Bonners soap? I'm in the Galway region by the way.


 
I have checked happycow.net and can only find one health food shop listed for Galway

*Healing Harvest* Main St, Kinvara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 +353-91637176


----------



## woods (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*


http://www.drbronner.com/

This is a link to info about the soap.


----------



## so-crates (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

While I am throwing my eyes to heaven over your "non chemical" description I understand what you mean. It is just a really annoying use of the phrase - everything is chemical. Just because something grew on the side of a mountain, with pure fresh air from the sea and a crystal clear stream to drink from doesn't make it either good or safe or "non chemical", tobacco is a perfectly natural plant, opium is too, coca leaves grow on a bush, etc - we may process them prior to consumption now - but the kick we get from them is entirely "natural". 

To the question...
- I have used Nádúr Organics personal products and found them perfectly pleasant (if a little over-bearing on their whole "natural" mantra) [broken link removed]
- Ecover are good if pricey and they are well-established and widely available (Tesco, Superquinn etc)


----------



## woods (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

I think that non chemical is more about things that do not come out of a lab rather than from the inside of a mountain.


----------



## Upstihaggity (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*



Markjbloggs said:


> Presumably the OP wants to avoid dihydrogen monoxide as well.


 
Very clever!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Non Chemical products*



woods said:


> I use bread soda to clean the sinks etc.


 
Found a bag of that when I was cleaning out my kitchen cupboards last week. No idea what I bought it for but I'll give it a whizz round the sink and see how it does. Cheers for the tip.

I found "Method" range of products in Tesco, they're eco-friendly. Unfortunatly the only one I've found that works is the glass wash..and it's all a bit pricey too.


----------



## woods (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

Cheap venigar is good for glass wash.


----------



## Rois (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

My sister buys her personal "non-chemical" hygiene products (shampoo, conditioner, soap, creams etc) from www.akamuti.co.uk. Their products are not overly expensive - though priced in sterling - and they deliver to Ireland.


----------



## ajapale (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*


----------



## Jac (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

How do you deem this to be a medical issue??


----------



## ajapale (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*



Jac said:


> How do you deem this to be a medical issue?



Posters have edited out references to medical conditions and treatments. The thread now complies with the Posting Guidelines.


----------



## Midsummer (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

Try Chamomile healthfood shop on Lucan main street - I get Lily's chemical-free cleaning stuff there.

www.chamomile.ie


----------



## annR (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

I don't know much about Lily's and the others but I use Ecover because of their environmentally friendly factory and production methods - you can read about it on their website www.ecover.co.uk.  They have been researching it for years.

No association with Ecover.


----------



## woods (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Where to buy "non chemical" household cleaning stuff and also personal hygiene st*

I had to give up using Ecover in my dishwasher as the tablets did not melt away and I was left with a lump of goo at the end of the wash.
Are they working ok for others and maybe it is my dishwasher is at fault.
I did try a new box but that did not work either.
Now I just use the hand dishwash in my dishwasher but it is not an ideal solution.


----------

